# Fibrous Carbs



## nartic (Feb 18, 2008)

I classify most Vegetables separate from other carb groups. The reasons for this: 
 1: Vegetables are such a key source of many nutrients-vitamins, minerals an phytonutrients-that they should be consumed above any carb restrictions you place.
 2: They are an excellent source of fiber in which we may be deficient in.
 3: They are relatively low in calories an can add satiety to your nutrition program without adding body fat.
         We should all eat plenty of vegetables five or more servings a day. Whether cutting body fat or in a growth phase. You can particularly reduce carbs by using veggies to replace slow and medium digesting carbs in the diet. For example, you can switch 2 cups of pasta to one cup of vegetables mixed with a cup of pasta. Not only does this save about 35 grams of carbs an 140 calories, but you also change the digestion rate of the spaghetti from medium to somewhere between slow an medium. The results is lower insulin release an most likely greater fat loss.
        I have been doing a lot of research lately trying to be the best I can be. I hope the research which I have gotten from mags an my own studying will help everyone out.


----------



## maniclion (Feb 19, 2008)

Put you have to watch certain vegetables like carrots full of sugar or onions which can make your breath stink, broccoli & cucumbers give gas....on top of protein farts you become a dangerous aerosol weapon....


----------



## Witchblade (Feb 19, 2008)

@ OP: a mere truism.


----------



## danzik17 (Feb 19, 2008)

maniclion said:


> Put you have to watch certain vegetables like carrots full of sugar or onions which can make your breath stink, broccoli & cucumbers give gas....on top of protein farts you become a dangerous aerosol weapon....



The man speaks the truth.  I eat brocolli, steak, whey, and lots of fiber every single day - I'll let you use your imaginations.


----------

